# QUAKE 3... wont work...



## slr1 (Nov 10, 2006)

help... ive found my games quake3 arena and quake 3 team arena from my pc days and want them to work on my intel imac.

it says it works with mac but specificly not with OS X and needs an apple processor.................. 

does anyone know of any emulators or anything to make these games work...??


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 10, 2006)

IF these are the WIndows versions of Quake and whatnot, then you'll need Windows to run them.  If you have Windows XP Service Pack 2, you can install it on an Intel Mac with Boot Camp.  Windows XP will not install on a PowerPC Macintosh since the hardware architecture is completely different.

If these are older Mac OS X versions of the games, then you might be able to run them in OS X on an Intel Mac.  The Intel Macs use a hardware translation layer called Rosetta (transparent to the user) that translates the PowerPC code from those OS X applications to something that the Intel x86 chip can understand.  Of course, this translation causes the application to take a performance hit and might actually crash depending on the application.

If these games are OS 9 games, then you're out of luck as Classic isn't supported on the Intel Macs.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Nov 10, 2006)

Quake 3 is not an OSX app.  it's OS9, or Classic Mac OS.  Classic doesn't work on intel macs, but os x does, and so does windows, with boot camp and XP SP2.

there are patches for Quake 3 that make it compatible with OSX, but i have no idea if this would work under intel.


----------



## symphonix (Nov 10, 2006)

nixgeek said:


> IF these are the WIndows versions of Quake and whatnot, then you'll need Windows to run them.



Quake 3 and Quake 3 Team Arena are amongst those rare games that included both Windows and Mac versions on the install discs. Sadly, since they were released in those days before Mac OS X was even a glimmer in Steve Jobs' eye, they came with installers that only worked under Mac OS 9.

The Mac OS X upgrade of Quake 3 is available for free download, however you have to have it installed in OS9 *first* - even then Quake 3 is a fickle beast: I installed it without a hassle on my iMac G5 a few years ago, and then more recently when I decided I wanted to dig it out again, I had absolutely no luck getting it to install.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Nov 11, 2006)

best bet then is to install it through boot camp on windows and run it as a windows game.

that game is one of the most recent casualites of the Intel transition, being released 1999/2000-ish and is now totally unplayable on a new mac.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Nov 11, 2006)

or wait, can you use an OS9 emulator on intel macs?  i know apple doesn't support it, but is anyone else developing one?


----------



## Damrod (Nov 11, 2006)

Folks, I don't see where the problem is? All the installer does, is move the files from the CD to the HDD. cfg-Files etc are generated in ~/Library/App.-Support automatically if I remember correctly.

So, just grab the quake3 folder from the CD, copy it to your HDD and replace the original Q3 application with the OS X version that can be found at MacGameFiles or Versiontracker for example. Et voila, done it a dozen times, always worked like a charm

*EDIT:* I'm not sure, but from what I understand there, an UB update available for Q3A, should not be a problem at all then.

http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/8961


----------



## Uduckhead (Nov 11, 2006)

For those of us with Intel Macs, here is a UB:

http://icculus.org/quake3/files/ioquake3-1.34-rc2.dmg

This (almost) totally bypasses installation, all you need to do is copy the ioquake3 folder to your HD and then copy the pak0.pk3 from your installation disc into the baseq3 folder inside the ioquake3 folder.


----------

